# New FODMAP Guy



## Lunger (Oct 21, 2011)

I didnt see anything about cinnamon, nuts, and Proteins on the list............are all of these okay?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm. I believe Cinnamon is ok.You will have to test the nuts. I am ok on a moderate amount of raw Almonds and seeds but cannot tolerate Cashews, Walnuts and Pecans. Almond milk seems to be ok for me.I assume you mean meat proteins? (soy and beans are oligosacharides/galactans) Most meats are ok for me. Very oily/ fatty dishes or meats can give me problems. And watch out for the ingredients in sausages.


----------



## mellowpuff (Oct 4, 2011)

Lunger said:


> I didnt see anything about cinnamon, nuts, and Proteins on the list............are all of these okay?


My dietician says nuts are ok in small quantities and all fish/meats etc (with the exception of processed salamis etc), though you'll need to watch how it's cooked (eg. fried food might not be great for your symptoms!)


----------

